# My Pygmy goat faints?



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

This has happened a few times my 9 week old Pygmy doeling faints. I know her mother was a Pygmy but I didn't see the father. She looks pure Pygmy. Why would she do this? When I accidentally frighten her she stiffens and drops, like my baby fainting goats do,Or when I bring her treats she gets so excited and stiffens. She fell off a ramp (it's like a 6 inch drop) and was stiff on the ground! She has been with my fainting goat babies. Maybe she sees them do it and she just wants to fit in lol IDK!! I inserted s picture of her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable. I thought pure African Pygmies are solid color though? I would say you have a cross on your hands.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks more Nigerian color than Pygmy. But must be fainter in there too.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

So because she might be mixed with a fainting goat she can faint? Wow I didn't think mixed fainters could faint


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

FAR FROM PURE PYGMY! I see no Pygmy in there at all but there is obviously fainter in there somewhere


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Reason for me saying that is one: Pygmies do not have solid stockings, that's Chamosiee, which is a Nigerian Dwarf color. Reason two: the huge helicopter ears, which is a disqualification in Pygmies reason three: the random white, although Pygmies do get random white markings ALL the time, it's not usually as severe as this.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

two whites are full fainters middle is the babu I'm trying to figure out her breed floppy ear is a Nubian alpine cross.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's the NPGA color chart. This should give a better explanation as to what I'm talking about


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I really think she is full Pygmy just wondering why she would faint. Because I thought mixing a fainting goat results in non fainting goats. Half fainters won't faint. I thoughts that what I read


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

TripleBSfarm said:


> I really think she is full Pygmy just wondering why she would faint. Because I thought mixing a fainting goat results in non fainting goats. Half fainters won't faint. I thoughts that what I read


Nope not Pygmy, if I had to guess it is crossed with Nigerian Dwarf. I've seen other crosses that have fainted.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Pygmy is also a breed, not a size...


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I meant I really thought she was full Pygmy when I got her. Why would any breed faint besides myotonic?? I've tried googling the but haven't found any answers


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh, sorry haha. Must be something about the genetics that makes them faint, hopefully someone else has a better answer


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

TripleBSfarm said:


> So because she might be mixed with a fainting goat she can faint? Wow I didn't think mixed fainters could faint


You might want to chat with Dayna. A few days ago, her "Nigerian mix" fainted! :faint:


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok thanks bbpygmy


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok thanks glndg how do I find her on here tho lol


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the thread that she started. It is funny that both of you have had this happen within days of each other.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/my-goat-fainted-179414/

My guess is that both of your goats have some myotonic genes.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

this is a very interesting thread considering I have mostly fainters. I also have 1 boer/kiko doe that I bred to my myotonic buck and the babies do not and will not faint. Out of curiosity my boyfriend and I are going to see if by breeding my 1/2 myotonic doeling once she is big enough because we were wondering if they are 3/4 myotonic if they will faint. 

I will keep you posted on the matter if interested!!!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes let me know  thank you!!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I was told that fainter crosses didn't faint. I breed them but I only breed purebred.. no other goats here so I don't know. I have also heard of some that rarely faint..


----------



## gonegoaty (May 15, 2015)

From my understanding a goat that is 50% or more fainter, can faint. I have a fainter cross breed, and he does occasionally faint if scared. (He's the one in my profile pic)


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

All goats can faint. It's just more prevalent in myotonics. I personally had a ND/Pygmy cross wether that fainted from time to time. He did not have an ounce of myotonic genes in him. I seriously almost had heart failure the first time he did it. I honestly thought he just tipped over and died. Until a very seasoned hooved animal vet/goat owner told me not to worry because "all goats can faint"  

What you have there is likely a cross between any of the three most recognized dwarf breed goats in North America: Nigerian Dwarf; Pygmy; Myotonic. My personal opinion is a ND/fainter mix. Sure is cute!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I met a local goat raiser who raises her goats for meat. The majority are Boer/Myotonic crosses. She said even some of hers that are 1/4 Myotonic faint.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your insight


----------

